# Oops, bought a new 'un



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Went to the NEC today, just for accessories as I had decided to tart up our van and keep it. After all it is only three years old this year.
Anyway, we had been inpressed by the new Sundance since the magazines started to talk about it late last year. We had started to email Hazel at Swift for early details and true to word she sent us piccies as soon as they had been taken. We liked the new 630G with the low profile and garage, but most importantly, a UK lounge rather than the Euro lounge. Thanks to Hazel we already knew that only the Bessie would be on show at the NEC, but it would give us the layout.
Anyway, cut a long story short, we will in July be the proud owners of a new Bessacar 480.
Bugger, more money. 
We are so happy.
BTW, silly money being offered at the NEC.
Gerry


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*New Van*

Congrats on the change of van. Always loved the Bessie range and the new ones look great from the magazine. Enjoy when it arrives.

Beth and Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Gerry! I hope you enjoy your new MH.

Ash


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh bet you are on cloud nine Gerry ...... But OMG those shows are lethal aren't they? We went to the NEC just to 'look' around last Oct and ended up buying a new M/H - so I know just how easy it is to give in to temptation!!!! Still ..... You CAN'T take your money with you - so why not spend and enjoy it whilst you're here?????? 

We pick ours up from the dealers on Monday morning and I'm just counting how many more 'night nights' left to go now!!!! :lol:

Sounds a lovely van Gerry - so congratulations! 

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Many congratulations! There's a reason we don't go to the NEC :roll:

Have the layouts changed from what's featured on the website? The E480 http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/bessacarr/e400/layouts has a fixed transverse bed.

Gerald


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

That's Great news Gerry,
Thank you,
Andy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope you enjoy your Swift as much as we have ours.

As you say Swift have some very good lay outs suitable for english weather, that is one of the reason we got ours along with a second to none Factory back up.


Richard...


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done Gerry n Val on your new van, now anything you don't want from the old one just chuck it my way :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Bet you canny wait!!!!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Gerry
> 
> Many congratulations! There's a reason we don't go to the NEC :roll:
> 
> ...


Gerald,
Yes, that's the one.
Gerry


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

GerryD said:


> We liked the new 630G with the low profile and garage, but most importantly, a UK lounge rather than the Euro lounge. Thanks to Hazel we already knew that only the Bessie would be on show at the NEC, but it would give us the layout.
> 
> Gerry


Can anybody explain the difference between a uk and a European lounge, please

Thanks

Maddie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

1946 said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > We liked the new 630G with the low profile and garage, but most importantly, a UK lounge rather than the Euro lounge. Thanks to Hazel we already knew that only the Bessie would be on show at the NEC, but it would give us the layout.
> ...


I think a Euro lounge is mainly smaller seats, a UK loung is longer seats that you can stretch out n and have a snooze

Richard...


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your new purchase. I bet you can't wait!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

1946 said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > We liked the new 630G with the low profile and garage, but most importantly, a UK lounge rather than the Euro lounge. Thanks to Hazel we already knew that only the Bessie would be on show at the NEC, but it would give us the layout.
> ...


Euro loung is th layout that is used in most of the continental motorhomes where the front swivel seat are used to complete the lounge. A typical UK layout has parallel seats on each side of the lounge.
Gerry


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> Hi Gerry
> 
> Many congratulations! There's a reason we don't go to the NEC :roll:
> 
> ...


Gerald, I think you and I were on the same page...I assumed Gerry was talking about the rear lounge...thanks for clearing that up Gerry. Looks like a terrific mh!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, it looks a nice layout. I'm sure you're getting very excited  

It's a shame there's no pictures on Swift's website, though  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lounge*

Hi

I like the lounge layout in the 480 too, much preffered to the half dinette set up, although of course a fixed table is good for working on the laptop etc.

My Kontiki 665, 2006, had parellel settees - very comfy and easy to make into a bed when needed.

I will add though, that something like the 495 with a forward dinette and a rear lounge make sense too.

I have a garage layout at the moment on a Kontiki and the garage is a lovely place for storing junk and clutter, I mean genuine motorhome accessories!

Enjoy the new van

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Gerry,

Next time I would like a slightly shorter MH and this model may be worth a look at later in the year. Will be interested to see how you get on once you take delivery.

How did you find the quality of the furniture? The last Swift mh I looked at seemed a bit flimsy and the catches didn't work very well.

As my model mh has gone longer again I may well change my allegiance.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Yep, it looks a nice layout. I'm sure you're getting very excited
> 
> It's a shame there's no pictures on Swift's website, though
> 
> Gerald


Gerald, now the model has been officially launched, these are the pictures taken by Swift immediately after the prototype was built:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

And these are the others:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new van!

We spent a fair bit of time looking at the new E400's at the NEC, and I really liked them. Just a wee bit tempted to trade in our E460 (08 model), but can't really justify it! I had to tear myself away from the Swift stand  

The cream kitchen looks much better in the flesh than in photos. Also liked the overcab locker, soft LED lighting, lower step etc.

When will you get your van?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hezbez said:


> Congrats on the new van!
> 
> We spent a fair bit of time looking at the new E400's at the NEC, and I really liked them. Just a wee bit tempted to trade in our E460 (08 model), but can't really justify it! I had to tear myself away from the Swift stand
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, not due until July. There is ony the prototype at the moment. They are calling it a 2010 model, but will not be built until some of the 2011 models appear.
Gerry


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

did the same thing! went to nec in october, just "to look" we ended up buying a bessacar495. we havent even been in a motorhome before  hope we like it  pickit up sometime in april?


----------

